# I picked up a Power Clear 721E!



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

In an effort to thin my herd, I listed a Snow Commander for sale this week and sold it this afternoon. It was a 2006 model featured here: *LINK*

It was a good machine, but I have two other Snow Commanders, and I simply don't need that many.

Anyways, a 721E popped up for sale right in my town. I used the proceeds from the Snow Commander to buy the 721E. So much for thinning the herd.

The 721E's engine started on the first pull and the paddles are in good shape. The engine is dated Octobe 2017, so it would likely be a 2017 or 2018 model.

Here are the pics:

















My other two Snow Commanders are also listed for sale, but if it snows again before they are sold, I'd love to compare the 721 against the Commanders.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

so what are differences between the snow commander and this one?

tx


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The snow commander is 24" and uses the 2-stroke 141cc r-tek engine, with 4 wheels instead of 2, weighs about 115 lbs. It also has 3 paddles.

the 721e is 21" and uses a 212cc 4-stroke engine and weighs about 88 lbs.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Nicely done! 
I have one, it works great


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

While I loved the old 2000' and 3650 I had, I've come to love the torque and no smell or smoke 4 strokes. Have a new 821qze waiting for maiden voyage this week.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> While I loved the old 2000' and 3650 I had, I've come to love the torque and no smell or smoke 4 strokes. Have a new 821qze waiting for maiden voyage this week.


I have sold off all extra 2 stroke single stage snowblowers this season except for one Snow Commander with new paddles/belt/scraper bar. I may keep that one.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

db130 said:


> I have sold off all extra 2 stroke single stage snowblowers this season except for one Snow Commander with new paddles/belt/scraper bar. I may keep that one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Imho, the smoke and fuel issues outweight advantage of lightweight over a new 4 stroke.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That might be true for a homeowner, but 3 of the 5 single stagers I sold this season went to current plow drivers who wanted to be able to load and unload the single stagers many times during a shift, so I understood their search for a 2-stroke.

#4 went to a former plow driver who used to use the same one at his job. He'll be using it for his own home.
#5 went to a homeowner who has been borrowing his neighbor's 2-stroke Toro.

I checked out your 821QZE thread, btw. It looks very nice.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I do like the really light weight of the 2 strokers. 72 lbs for my 3000 GTS. If we got consistently snowier winters I think for sure I’d add the 821 with electric start to my collection of power equipment but the past few years has been very little snow. I think the 821 is like 96 or 98 lbs.


----------

